
Airbnb has devoured London – and here’s the data that proves it - loriverkutya
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/airbnb-london-short-term-rentals
======
Findeton
Good for them. Now, if the government stopped artificially limiting the height
of buildings, perhaps prices could go down.

~~~
loriverkutya
I’m pretty sure this is not the only problem that caused the prices go high.

